# sks price and ammo price



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

So a local dealer (wholesaler as well ) good rep been around forever, has Chinese SKS's and 1400 rounds of Polish ammo for $355. Pretty sure they're new un-issued made in the early 60s Good deal?


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I just googled sks and see a place called Atlantic firearms has Yugoslavian rifles for $299...that's not including ammo. I don't know what the ammo for the sks goes for...Other rifles on other websites all looked in the $350-$500 range. I'd guess that what you're looking at is a pretty good deal.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I do believe most of the SKS and Ak's being sold are current production/knockoffs. However, the price is good. You might want to check on the ammo. Make sure it is non-corrosive.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

What a shock from what they used to go for.................


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Jim-mi said:


> What a shock from what they used to go for.................


Even Wal-Mart prices are high, high! Not sure if it is the price of metal, I would guess? I have been buying for years at garage sales, flea markets and so on and am in pretty good shape. I guess this is a sign of the times. A lot more demand for ammo now. I see this all the times at the place I look for it. "I had some this morning but it is all gone, it went quick".


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Its a special for sure $280 for 1400 rounds and get an SKS for $75 Regular price on the SKS is $189 Marstar Canada. No doubt the ammo is corrosive, I always get it mixed up Berdan primed, comes in a wooden crate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know the market in Canada. I bought a chinese SKS last summer for $150. Ammo at Fleet farm is $230 for a crate of about 1100 rounds. It sounds like a very good deal.

The Yugoslovian Made SKS don't have a chrome lined bore.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Should try asking at ontariooutofdoors.com Ross


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

I had a number of Chicom 56's, known as SKS's ( even had a 20 rd internal mag for one) and my only compliant was I could not get enuf. Chrome line bore as in the Chinese models is essential when shooting corrosive, and that is probably the BEST sure-fire ammo out there. Really good combo you got there.
I'd be inclined to snap up up as many of those combo's as I had shooters in my family, and with the SKS that would include women and children.

Even with corrosive, I think you have a good deal if they are Chinese mfg and chrome bores @@@ !!!




Ross said:


> So a local dealer (wholesaler as well ) good rep been around forever, has Chinese SKS's and 1400 rounds of Polish ammo for $355. Pretty sure they're new un-issued made in the early 60s Good deal?


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

po boy said:


> I do believe most of the SKS and Ak's being sold are current production/knockoffs. However, the price is good. You might want to check on the ammo. Make sure it is non-corrosive.


If the ammo is Warsaw Pact production, it is likely corrosive (primers). Rinse the barrel and chamber with a patch soaked with a 50/50 mix of water and ammonia to neutralize the corrosive salts.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

OK so shipping $75 (required they mostly wholesale and no store front) really adds to the price and I can get an SKS (exactly the same gun, dealer buys from Marstar) locally for 189 and Russian Ammo for 200/1100 rnds..... and I get to hold it before I pay for it. There's a place that will be selling guns here in a little while too so I'll ask there I get a lot of farm supplies etc from them already.


----------

